# crazy kid explains Tren



## Bro Bundy (Dec 26, 2012)

Wtf is wrong with people http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHOjQeepOD4


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 26, 2012)

What a maroon...


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 27, 2012)

What the hell


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 27, 2012)

Does that guy even work out?


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice grill Einstein ..... WTF.... Boy could eat corn through a picket fence.....

Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 27, 2012)

Typical jerk off on the boards giving steeeroidz advices


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the ester assetate. Next time you make a video make sure you get your grill fixed because all I could think of is kicking a field goal through his teeth.  If I were to guess he's prob a mod on bodybuilding.com.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh I know that guy he planed out my first cycle and diet....


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

serious tooth gap haha


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure he's best best guy to get advise from, he's dating his sister.


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

I've watched a video of his before, total retard.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd hit it...


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I'd hit it...



I just puked in my mouth....


----------



## losieloos (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha im jk


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 27, 2012)

wow.


wow.


----------



## getgains (Dec 27, 2012)

im so glad there is a forum like this imagine he was the only advice you could find fook me id have abs on my asshole and assholes on my abs


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 27, 2012)

"I really don't know what the fuck I'm talking about"  Then why the hell make a video?


----------



## regular (Dec 27, 2012)

Of course this asshole is holding a bottle of asia pharma tren. Unlifting jerkoffs like this guy making tren a household word on youtube are probably what motivated finaplix to alter their formulation.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 27, 2012)

In reality I would like to see how many morons took this advice, he obviously thinks he is a wealth of info.  Blind leading the blind.  Go cough your ass off somewhere else douche.....


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuckin hilarious! Made me laugh. Toothless retard showin his true colors. I couldnt even be mean to a guy like that. I'd just laugh and put my arm around him and say "It's ok my retarded friend"


----------



## JOMO (Dec 27, 2012)

Lots of people listen to this shit. Here is another fav vid of mine from "Clint Darden" talking about someone who said they are taking a gram of tren a week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkWZzt0RNZg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 27, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Lots of people listen to this shit. Here is another fav vid of mine from "Clint Darden" talking about someone who said they are taking a gram of tren a week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkWZzt0RNZg



That's one of my favorite vids of his...  Some people are just so misinformed its scary.


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's one of my favorite vids of his...  Some people are just so misinformed its scary.



I literally just watched that....  Holy hell. 1G of tren!


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 27, 2012)

We need to get this guy on our board so we can finally get some good advice.. Hahahahaha what a tard


----------



## G-Man (Dec 28, 2012)

Dude looks like a meth head with those fucked up teeth


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 28, 2012)

Retards should not be allowed to do steroids.

Edit: Except Herm


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Retards should not be allowed to do steroids.



Except Herm he's cool.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 28, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Except Herm he's cool.



Let me edit my post....


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 28, 2012)

) hahahah thats awsome...i didnt even know rock heads knew how to use a computer let alone youtube it!


----------



## Jada (Dec 29, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I'd hit it...



Lmfao) that guy is a dk


----------

